# Driver BBQ



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm sure it sounds silly but I think aan Uber driver get together would be fun, like a bbq in a park or along those lines ....Meet and swap stories ,advice ,bs, have a beer & Burger with your fellow Uber'ers .


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sounds good Kitten. Where do you suggest this event take place?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

My place. 

Only kitten is invited.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> My place.
> 
> Only kitten is invited.


I'm not going to like that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Which drivers shall we BBQ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

No offense, but I’ve seen my fair share of Uber drivers languishing about at the airport, and what not. The idea of sharing a burger with some y’all is rather frightening.....

You can have my burger, I’ll keep my safe-distance right here at the forum until all the latest background checks have been completed.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Sounds awesome


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Kitten said:


> I'm sure it sounds silly but I think aan Uber driver get together would be fun, like a bbq in a park or along those lines ....Meet and swap stories ,advice ,bs, have a beer & Burger with your fellow Uber'ers .


I love that idea!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

In which state shall this get together take place?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I love that idea!


You're not invited until you tell us what happened in Mexico!


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Sounds like some kind of sting operation. U/L want to send the profitable-but-within-TOS drivers to sleep with the fishes.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I love that idea!


SadUber will be a "no-show" at the picnic, but he'll invent a cool story about the whole ordeal.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

We can have a Pay Per View ~ Facetime picnic...you'll pay just to watch Kitten eat while saying... "mmmmmmmmmm, so tasty"

**I just want a small Uber service fee of $2.50 a viewer.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


>


Looks like the BBQ is gonna be in Memphis.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Z129 said:


> In which state shall this get together take place?


The state of inebriation?


----------



## uberoff44 (Mar 1, 2018)

BBQ is meat. You’re talking about grilling or a cookout.


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> We can have a Pay Per View ~ Facetime picnic...you'll pay just to watch Kitten eat while saying... "mmmmmmmmmm, so tasty"
> 
> **I just want a small Uber service fee of $2.50 a viewer.


Wait. . What? !

Grilling . Bqq'ing.. .Does it honestly matter when the point is the same regardless of semantics? How many are close'ish to sac?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

It's true. BBQ is meat slow smoked over hardwood.
Grilling is singed meat fast cooked over high heat.
I like both.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Instead of spending money for food for drivers, how does bbq badges sound?


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

Let us partake in deceased animal flesh thst has has been placed within the realms of a heating element, together in the spirit of revelery merriment and commaraderey


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)




----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kitten said:


> Let us partake in deceased animal flesh thst has has been placed within the realms of a heating element, together in the spirit of revelery merriment and commaraderey


Yes! Let us ferment malted barley beverages and sip of the chalice merrily.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

May we sing jubilantly the ballad of that esteemed first purveyor of livery, Samoir, and his legendary ride for which he was remunerated 350 pounds of the finest silver, of which his patron tendered but ten! The regaling shall be as great as our bellies on this glorious feast day!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Can we sacrifice a pool rider virgin at the end for good luck?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Kitten said:


> Wait. . What? !
> 
> Grilling . Bqq'ing.. .Does it honestly matter when the point is the same regardless of semantics? How many are close'ish to sac?


I'm only 500 miles away. People coming from the east coast have to travel 3000 miles though. They'll need enough lead time to make flight reservations.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

How about a UP.net convention in Vegas! BTW..I'm an idea guy. The details and actual event planning I will not have anything to do with. Time and place only.



Kodyhead said:


> Can we sacrifice a pool rider virgin at the end for good luck?


ANY pool rider will do.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yes! Let us ferment malted barley beverages and sip of the chalice merrily.


Dilly Dilly


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's true. BBQ is meat slow smoked over hardwood.
> Grilling is singed meat fast cooked over high heat.
> I like both.


I have a thing for BBWs..


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Kitten said:


> I'm sure it sounds silly but I think aan Uber driver get together would be fun, like a bbq in a park or along those lines ....Meet and swap stories ,advice ,bs, have a beer & Burger with your fellow Uber'ers .


You let me know when and where kitty kitty and I will fly in......meow meow!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Looks like the BBQ is gonna be in Memphis.


No, Strailya. 

.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

“This week on Catfished, we lured a bunch of minimum wage workers to a park in Sacramento using only a fake profile pic”

No way is “Kitten” real.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Kitten said:


> Wait. . What? !
> 
> Grilling . Bqq'ing.. .Does it honestly matter when the point is the same regardless of semantics? How many are close'ish to sac?


I suppose it depends whose sac you are talking about. I'm pretty damn close to mine, and I'd like to keep it that way.

.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Kitten said:


> How many are close'ish to sac?


GPS says I am about 600 miles away. Is that close enough? I can bring toothpicks for after.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Australian beef and lamb is good, how is the koalas?


Never been over there anything else you bbqover there that's unique

Its like the Simpsons, there is a sac everywhere and nobody knows which sac it is

Toothpicks in sac? Rocky mountain oysters are a delicacy


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Australian beef and lamb is good, how is the koalas?
> 
> Never been over there anything else you bbqover there that's unique


I've never eaten koala, some say it tastes like eucalyptus, but I have had the misfortune of a golden showers incident with a koala which might be better left for the black label section. Kangaroo is sublime. It is the best free range meat on the planet. Lean, juicy, inexpensive, plentiful, delicious and nutritious.

Unfortunately, 'roo is often culled and wasted as pet food when it could easily be the mainstay of the red meat market for human consumption . It lacks the correct marketing and promotion, but should really be where beef is today.

.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Do you have ostrich over there? I love it but it's too pricey over here to eat all the time. It's more of a red meat than poultry. Also very lean


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> My place.
> 
> Only kitten is invited.


Kitten is lilcindy's alt account. You've been warned. Don't be mad if she can't get a ride.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Does she look like........


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Do you have ostrich over there? I love it but it's too pricey over here to eat all the time. It's more of a red meat than poultry. Also very lean


We have native ostriches called emus which are smaller but only slightly. One of the major differences between ostriches and emus is that emus can fly. Not only can they fly, but they can fly in deadly formations. You have probably seen emUTube videos of them running sorties over Iran and Syria. Believe me, these birds are not to be taken lightly.

When in squadron formation, the 'waste product' that these birds are able to dump from the heavens is so dangerous, so deadly, that many have questioned the ethics of using these birds in modern aerial warfare. I believe their use is now before the United Nations as their 'payload' is now classified as a chemical weapon.

But the more you look into emus the stranger the story becomes. In the state of WA, during a severe drought and crisis of confidence, a master brewer and chemist was able to perform a pharmaceutical miracle and converted emu piss into beer. This discovery led to him winning the Nobel peace prize, as without beer, the whole country was on the verge of anarchy.

A sample below. I won't begin to tell you what it tastes like.

.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I lost ya some where in the middle lol

Interesting cause american emus look like this and also cannot fly and not legal to eat, thanks Obama


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Sacramento? Looks like Kitten and Cableguynoe only, then.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I lost ya some where in the middle lol
> 
> Interesting cause american emus look like this and also cannot fly and not legal to eat, thanks Obama
> 
> View attachment 239246


They look a bit insipid. It would appear they may need some Emu bitter.

Below is an illustrative comparison of Ostrich vs Emu vs Rhea (no relation to Chris). As you will quickly see, the Emu's body mass and haunches make it ideal for secreting all types of deadly weapons and this is what makes them the envy of the USAF. More than once you blokes have been caught out trying to steal our birds and every time you have come off second best. But hey, now that Kimbo has been somewhat quarantined, perhaps we can work together for the betterment of all our birds.

.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Sacramento? Looks like Kitten and Cableguynoe only, then.


Awwww so you guys can't make it?
Shucks!

Hope Kitten likes a lot of meat


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Do people eat emus?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Do people eat emus?


Well, of course we milk them and make emu yoghurt, and sadly when their flight careers are over, yes we do eat them. However, don't be saddened, don't be distraught, as it is more in celebration of their service than the delicacy of their flesh.

It is a little bit like you blokes celebrating Thanksgiving, where you have a high flying politician like Obama who crashes to earth as a turkey, nobody wants to eat him but they do so in celebration of past service. Although in his case it is probably more a case of wanting to have a good cleansing chunder.

.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Sacramento? Looks like Kitten and Cableguynoe only, then.


Ya. Sactown is a no fly zone.


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

Holy crap y'all some judgemental ,paranoid mofos . Smh . I suggest a nice friendly gathering of people working in the same field & get called out for being an insipid looking catfish by a bunch of faceless avatars . Thought I linked my Facebook to this profile for that very reason, by all means ,go creep my page & see the years worth of pics not to mention another Uber driver that has met me in person . Go on , Saunnie Smith in roseville ...Very unique name, I won't be hard to find ya pretentious jerks .


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> My place.
> 
> Only kitten is invited.


I'll take pictures, you won't even know I was there ...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Kitten said:


> Holy crap y'all some judgemental ,paranoid mofos . Smh . I suggest a nice friendly gathering of people working in the same field & get called out for being an insipid looking catfish by a bunch of faceless avatars . Thought I linked my Facebook to this profile for that very reason, by all means ,go creep my page & see the years worth of pics not to mention another Uber driver that has met me in person . Go on , Saunnie Smith in roseville ...Very unique name, I won't be hard to find ya pretentious jerks .


Welcome to UP...don't say I didn't warn ya


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

I can't make it, even though I don't know what day it is, but I'd like to send a gift. What flavor of Kool-aid does everyone like?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> "This week on Catfished, we lured a bunch of minimum wage workers to a park in Sacramento using only a fake profile pic"
> No way is "Kitten" real.


Not a fake profile pic.
Her High School graduation pic. 
.....from 1972!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wait is this uber people or tinder?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kitten said:


> Holy crap y'all some judgemental ,paranoid mofos . Smh . I suggest a nice friendly gathering of people working in the same field & get called out for being an insipid looking catfish by a bunch of faceless avatars . Thought I linked my Facebook to this profile for that very reason, by all means ,go creep my page & see the years worth of pics not to mention another Uber driver that has met me in person . Go on , Saunnie Smith in roseville ...Very unique name, I won't be hard to find ya pretentious jerks .


You'll have to forgive my friends.
The average uber driver doesn't know how to handle themselves when a woman is speaking to them.
Yes, it's true what they say, Uber drivers are creepy weirdos. So think twice about that open invite BBQ.

If a ride ever takes me your way, Imma find you.

Everyone is gonna be jelly!



Kodyhead said:


> Wait is this uber people or tinder?


I had to double check myself, but this is uber people.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Kitten said:


> Holy crap y'all some judgemental ,paranoid mofos . Smh . I suggest a nice friendly gathering of people working in the same field & get called out for being an insipid looking catfish by a bunch of faceless avatars . Thought I linked my Facebook to this profile for that very reason, by all means ,go creep my page & see the years worth of pics not to mention another Uber driver that has met me in person . Go on , Saunnie Smith in roseville ...Very unique name, I won't be hard to find ya pretentious jerks .


Some of us already knew you were for real...don't let a couple forum bad apple comments ruin the BBQ.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Some of us already knew you were for real...don't let a couple forum bad apple comments ruin the *bbq*


_Fixed that for ya _


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Spider-Man said:


> View attachment 239266
> 
> I'll take pictures, you won't even know I was there ...


J Jonah Jameson approves.



Kitten said:


> Holy crap y'all some judgemental ,paranoid mofos . Smh . I suggest a nice friendly gathering of people working in the same field & get called out for being an insipid looking catfish by a bunch of faceless avatars . Thought I linked my Facebook to this profile for that very reason, by all means ,go creep my page & see the years worth of pics not to mention another Uber driver that has met me in person . Go on , Saunnie Smith in roseville ...Very unique name, I won't be hard to find ya pretentious jerks .


I prefer the catfish. I may be developing alzheimers...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Spider-Man said:


> View attachment 239266
> 
> I'll take pictures, you won't even know I was there ...


As usual, my face gets blurred please.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> _Fixed that for ya _


Lol... I'll change it to BBQ.....picnic sounded better with the bad apples


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> As usual, my face gets blurred please.


Just checked, Yup it's in his contract...


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Kitten said:


> Holy crap y'all some judgemental ,paranoid mofos . Smh . I suggest a nice friendly gathering of people working in the same field & get called out for being an insipid looking catfish by a bunch of faceless avatars . Thought I linked my Facebook to this profile for that very reason, by all means ,go creep my page & see the years worth of pics not to mention another Uber driver that has met me in person . Go on , Saunnie Smith in roseville ...Very unique name, I won't be hard to find ya pretentious jerks .


I always knew you were the real deal.

As you read more and more posts, you will realize that drivers are paranoid about everything. Uber monitors this website. Uber steals our money. Uber makes us fail. Uber tracks every drivers movements with gods view.

And to the point of the avatars, drop the zero (Cableguynoe) and step up the hero. . That Dexter avatar freaks me out.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Like I said OP, welcome to UP


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Like I said OP, welcome to HELL


_fixed it for ya_


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If you’re going to promote a BBQ, play it safe by charging a ticket price at the gate. The $5 entry fee will weed out the riff-raff, and only the successful Uber drivers will be able to afford the event. 
Side note: for planning purposes, approximately 1 pound of hamburger and a 6-pack of Pepsi should be sufficient to feed the expected crowd of qualified entrants.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> If you're going to promote a BBQ, play it safe by charging a ticket price at the gate. The $5 entry fee will weed out the riff-raff, and only the successful Uber drivers will be able to afford the event.
> Side note: for planning purposes, approximately 1 pound of hamburger and a 6-pack of Pepsi should be sufficient to feed the expected crowd of qualified entrants.


Thought you said you can't make it?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Going to walk it, 
First I'm stopping at Noe's house to pee, shower and say hi to Jennieeee

See you in 34 days!!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I got a George foreman grill I tried using while driving to cook food for riders for tips.

Turns out it was a bad idea and it creates a lot of smoke in the car.

Lesson learned


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> approximately 1 pound of hamburger and a 6-pack of Pepsi should be sufficient to feed the expected crowd of qualified entrants.


Like i said, it's just going to be the 2 of us.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jgluin1 instead of using uber would you take $50 cash for that ride?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm going to walk it....first,
> View attachment 239292
> View attachment 239293
> I'm stopping at Noe's house to pee, shower and say hi to Jennieeee
> ...


No way you make it in under 40 days.

I'm not going to start cleaning the house until day 38.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Jgluin1 instead of using uber would you take $50 cash for that ride?


I would but I'm walking the 2,500 miles...that way it'll allow me to enter random competitive ping pong ball tournaments for funding my trip.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I like the idea of getting all the uber drivers in one place. While your vehicles are unattended, each tire will recieve one of these










Surges all day long!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I like the idea of getting all the uber drivers in one place. While your vehicles are unattended, each tire will recieve one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jokes on you, because we're all taking uber pool to the BBQ.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Idiots, take luxsuv and then tell them you felt uncomfortable because there was too much sun and clouds, and get a free ride 

It's like you guys dont learn anything here


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kitten said:


> Go on , Saunnie Smith in roseville ...Very unique name, I won't be hard to find.


I found this.

Arrest Name Saunnie Smith
Age 32
Address XXXXXXApt 4 (VERIFIED)
City, State Roseville, CA
Arrest Date 2018-05-07
County of Arrest Placer
Source Roseville
Arrested For 422 - Threats Of Violence


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

At least we know she's a real driver lol


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

lvesq1906 will drive us there. Only $999 per head.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Going to walk it,
> First I'm stopping at Noe's house to pee, shower and say hi to Jennieeee


Swing low through Texas and we can walk 1450 miles together.

I need a vacation.

Maybe SEAL Team 5 will let us use his bathroom when we hit Arizona. Probably have to pee by then.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I found this.
> 
> Arrest Name Saunnie Smith
> Age 32
> ...


Fake. We all know she wouldn't pass the background check with that.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> lvesq1906 will drive us there. Only $999 per head.


That's a discounted rate for Mr. Money Bags.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MHR said:


> Maybe SEAL Team 5 will let us use his bathroom when we hit Arizona. Probably have to pee by then.


I highly suggest taking the I-40 through Flagstaff and not the I-10 through Phoenix. You don't want to cross the 120 degree Sonoran Desert this time of year.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I highly suggest taking the I-40 through Flagstaff and not the I-10 through Phoenix. You don't want to cross the 120 degree Sonoran Desert this time of year.


Temperature doesn't matter.

Which is the long haul route?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Temperature doesn't matter.
> 
> Which is the long haul route?


Tires can pop if the asphalt is too hot.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Tires can pop if the asphalt is too hot.


Time to start looking for asbestos soled shoes. Bet Amazon has 'em. Prime member so can have em by Thursday.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Temperature doesn't matter.
> 
> Which is the long haul route?


The 10 west to the 5 north is the longest route and will put you directly in downtown Sac.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Tires can pop if the asphalt is too hot.


Urban legend.

You guys just like to complain about the weather.

Speaking of weather, where did I leave my sweater?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> My place.
> 
> Only kitten is invited.


And we can order food via UberEATS!


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I like the idea of getting all the uber drivers in one place. While your vehicles are unattended, each tire will recieve one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a patch kit and I'm not afraid to use it!


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> that


No, it's true ,the charges were dropped though .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kitten said:


> No, it's true ,the charges were dropped though .


How'd you get the charges dropped? Did you threaten the witness?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> How'd you get the charges dropped? Did you threaten the witness?


She had a dash cam


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Those udemy threatening classes must of helped


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JMlyftuber said:


> I have a patch kit and I'm not afraid to use it!


You aint patching that son, and can you patch 4 gaping holes?!

Then do you have an electric pump to refill all 4 tires? Those spikes are made to pop and drain all the air quickly with the hallow tubing.

Then with 100 uber drivers with 400 flat tires tries to call for roadside assistence....

Surges all day long!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JMlyftuber said:


> I have a patch kit and I'm not afraid to use it!


A patch kit? Don't you mean a plug kit? Unless of course you carry a tire dismount machine 









and a tire balancing machine in your trunk.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You aint patching that son, and can you patch 4 gaping holes?!


Those puncture devices do look brutal, designed to quickly deflate a tire, unlike a common nail puncture which mostly maintains air as long as you leave the nail in place until you find a tire-repair shop. 
Where do you buy those? Asking for a friend.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Kitten said:


> No, it's true ,the charges were dropped though .


See, I knew from your original post here in the people section, you'd have good stories to tell......can't wait to hear some pepper spray and stun gun stories


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

My friend wants to know how many you think I have to buy for the Fort Lauderdale uber staging lot, and also if its normal to pee a green color


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

MHR said:


> Swing low through Texas and we can walk 1450 miles together.
> 
> I need a vacation.
> 
> Maybe SEAL Team 5 will let us use his bathroom when we hit Arizona. Probably have to pee by then.


If we get into trouble, you can yell....run jgiun1, run


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> My friend wants to know how many you think I have to buy for the Fort Lauderdale uber staging lot, and also if its normal to pee a green color


Unknown and, yes!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Kitten said:


> No, it's true ,the charges were dropped though .


Alright, homegirl passed...she's in.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> How'd you get the charges dropped? Did you threaten the witness?


Maybe offered $300 to hear her story.

.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> As usual, my face gets blurred please.


Working on it now ...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kitten said:


> I'm sure it sounds silly but I think aan Uber driver get together would be fun, like a bbq in a park or along those lines ....Meet and swap stories ,advice ,bs, have a beer & Burger with your fellow Uber'ers .


Hi Kitten,

Welcome to the wonderful world of thread derailing in the UP Forum. Staying on a thread topic here is like playing that whisper game when you were a little kid at camp. Remember there would be 30 or so kids and they would go down the line trying to whisper the same phrase? Then when you got to the end the phrase would be completely different than what started out. Same thing here.

On a side note I saw that you Liked my post about the threats arrest. Is that really you or not?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Those puncture devices do look brutal, designed to quickly deflate a tire, unlike a common nail puncture which mostly maintains air as long as you leave the nail in place until you find a tire-repair shop.
> Where do you buy those? Asking for a friend.





Kodyhead said:


> My friend wants to know how many you think I have to buy for the Fort Lauderdale uber staging lot, and also if its normal to pee a green color


This is one of those products you may have to make yourself or have a friend that knows how to weld.



Who is John Galt? said:


> Maybe offered $300 to hear her story.
> 
> .


The arrest was so recent that is has to be Uber related

Perhaps she should post a S.W.I.M. story of those events...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Weld? I am Amazon prime btw, I got connections!!!!!

Sorry I am a thread derailer lol


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

I bring my specialty
Spicy deep fried kitten


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

Not much to tell, my husband caught feelings for his side piece, told him to end it,he started calling names and getting loud . I got mean and threatened him, he had me arrested ,spent 3 days in auburn and the DA dropped all chargers and released me on OR due to no priors, totally clean record and being established with a good jobjob and my husband wrote her of his own volition requesting they be dropped .


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Kitten said:


> Not much to tell, my husband caught feelings for his side piece, told him to end it,he started calling names and getting loud . I got mean and threatened him, he had me arrested ,spent 3 days in auburn and the DA dropped all chargers and released me on OR due to no priors, totally clean record and being established with a good jobjob and my husband wrote her of his own volition requesting they be dropped .


That's the bad side of a domestic.....someone from the house leaving in cuffs and sort it out later. Makes sense though, not good for cops to leave a arguing couple alone after a call.....something worse could of happened


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Was it a psych hold? In our state its called a BAKER ACT. 

Domestic disputes get heated and people say things they regret and often cops Baker act them (up to 72hrs) if they feel they are a danger to themselves and or others. Glad to see they dropped the charges for ya after the doctor cleared ya.


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

Wasn't even a domestic dispute, I wasn't even home ,this all went down over text and they were waiting when I got home. ..hadnt even gotten out of my car ,officer comes walking up .. Good evening Mrs. Smith, you know why I'm here? I said yea ,cuz my hudbands a lil b****. Aaaaannnd that's when it all went down hill. Malicious threats.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hi Kitten,
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of thread derailing in the UP Forum. Staying on a thread topic here is like playing that whisper game when you were a little kid at camp. Remember there would be 30 or so kids and they would go down the line trying to whisper the same phrase? Then when you got to the end the phrase would be completely different than what started out. Same thing here.
> 
> On a side note I saw that you Liked my post about the threats arrest. Is that really you or not?


It is .


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kitten said:


> Not much to tell, my husband caught feelings for his side piece, told him to end it


Do you guys have an open marriage?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Did you leave him?....just curious is all, I'm perfectly fine if you don't want to answer.

You seem though as nails like Julescase & couple other lady Uber drivers that post here regularly.

Stay safe out there and look forward to your stories!!!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kitten said:


> Good evening Mrs. Smith, you know why I'm here? I said yea ,cuz my hudbands a lil b****.


So, what you're telling us is..... your husband isn't invited to the picnic?!?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I would suggest making a geofence at the bbq for safety reasons


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> That's the bad side of a domestic.....someone from the house leaving in cuffs and sort it out later.


Yeah, that can be a bit embarrassing when bedroom games get out of hand and you lose the keys to the handcuffs, and have to call the cops to help out.

.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Only 2 hours for me, I'll come! Let's do potluck. I like ribs, tri tip, potato salad and any beer 6%+. I'll bring napkins!

On a serious note OP, sorry someone thought it'd be cool to publish your personal business here.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

When using handcuff, whips etc I recommend having a safeword if it gets out of control or too painful and time to take a break

Mine is GREENLIGHT HUB


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> When using handcuff, whips etc I recommend having a safeword if it gets out of control or too painful and time to take a break
> 
> Mine is GREENLIGHT HUB


Ha, ha, ha

Mine is HALT! Huffy, you Hellenic hotness!
.
.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm requesting that you post your mugshot.
...for a friend.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Australian beef and lamb is good, how is the koalas?
> Never been over there anything else you bbqover there that's unique


We could always Kookaburra or two for you.








They're always good for a laugh.



Kitten said:


> Wasn't even a domestic dispute, I wasn't even home ,this all went down over text and they were waiting when I got home. ..hadnt even gotten out of my car ,officer comes walking up .. Good evening Mrs. Smith, you know why I'm here? I said yea ,cuz my hudbands a lil b****. Aaaaannnd that's when it all went down hill. Malicious threats.


Pretty disappointed.
Thought you might have actually menaced some pool pax.
Like threatened to spray them all with Lysol.
There's now a peer group awarded badge you can get for doing that:


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

There is a lysol badge? I was going to take the day off buy now I gotta drive!!!!!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Like i said, it's just going to be the 2 of us.


Wrong! Three (3).
Just checked her profile, and SadUber is following her.
Stalking could be a kind of 'following', in the mind of a creative wordsmith, I guess.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I see saduber as a voyuer kinda guy, probably wont notice him at all lol


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Which drivers shall we BBQ?


Won't be many left on the grill to choose from.
Most have already been badly burnt.



Kitten said:


> Let us partake in deceased animal flesh thst has has been placed within the realms of a heating element, together in the spirit of revelery merriment and commaraderey





TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yes! Let us ferment malted barley beverages and sip of the chalice merrily.


So, it's a pig out AND a piss up?
Might have to organise an Australian group tour.


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Only 2 hours for me, I'll come! Let's do potluck. I like ribs, tri tip, potato salad and any beer 6%+. I'll bring napkins!
> 
> On a serious note OP, sorry someone thought it'd be cool to publish your personal business here.


Mmmmm ... Love me some tri tip


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

We tried this on the NYC forum. It'll never happen. Too many drivers worried about chasing peanuts to dedicate one day to chill and have fun. It would be nice to meet some of the forums guys if people would simply be willing to come through.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

There's been a couple few (UP) Uber driver meet ups here in L.A. - Okay one-and-a-half to be exact.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kitten said:


> I'm sure it sounds silly but I think aan Uber driver get together would be fun, like a bbq in a park or along those lines ....Meet and swap stories ,advice ,bs, have a beer & Burger with your fellow Uber'ers .


BBQ DRIVER TASTE LIKE PORK !

( some taste like Ants)


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Which drivers shall we BBQ?


Barbecue ants... Mmmm... Tasty!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

I'll bring dessert!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Zebonkey said:


> Barbecue ants... Mmmm... Tasty!


" Bon Appetite"

I prefer Traditional
Chocolate Covered Ants.



Lowestformofwit said:


> I'll bring dessert!
> View attachment 239649


Chocolate Crickets outsell the Ants nowadays.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> The average uber driver doesn't know how to handle themselves when a woman is speaking to them.


I think they do 
Care to rephrase that sentence?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> I think they do
> Care to rephrase that sentence?


Ohhhh . . . the Mental Images THAT could conjure . . .


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> I think they do
> Care to rephrase that sentence?


Trust that, Cableguynoe meant it exactly as it sounds...


----------



## Funkypig (Jun 28, 2018)

I’ll bring the weed. To sell lol. Can we meet at Ellis island? Cheap food and drinks. Set a date like a slow Sunday and we can eat drink and karaoke and then drive...I like the idea and wud love to commiserate a couple times a month. Starting after the 4th.

So I’ll start: July 8th at 730pm. If at least 5 people commit to going I’ll show up with my hot as shit girlfriend. All Dutch of course. ::1/4.420.4.50::


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> I think they do
> Care to rephrase that sentence?


I stand errec... i mean corrected


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm pretty disappointed that there hasn't yet been a postive response from either of those erstwhile meet-up advocates: Colombiana_loca or DamseLinDistresS .
All you need is to assure Colombiana_loca there's a washroom to for her to take selfies in.
And surely someone can organise a whip-around to raise a couple of hundred for DamseLinDistresS to stay and play some games.
A BBQ sure seems the perfect venue for that old party favourite - "hide the sausage".


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kitten said:


> I'm sure it sounds silly but I think aan Uber driver get together would be fun, like a bbq in a park or along those lines ....Meet and swap stories ,advice ,bs, have a beer & Burger with your fellow Uber'ers .


Uber Anonymous!

"Hi. My name is Suze and I'm an Uber Driver in recovery. It's been 4 months since my last door slam..."


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Suze I had great success vaping doorslam flavor and it has changed my life


----------



## JamieConway88 (Jun 28, 2018)

Kitten said:


> I'm sure it sounds silly but I think aan Uber driver get together would be fun, like a bbq in a park or along those lines ....Meet and swap stories ,advice ,bs, have a beer & Burger with your fellow Uber'ers .


I love this idea! I will join, pls inform me the party place


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Is this one of those, "invite Uber drivers to a BBQ, give them a ''cosby-colada', have a bunch of incapacitated Uber drivers that need rides back to their hotels, profit on all the surge pricing, stuff then in a hotel swimming pool full of ice and sell their organs on the black market" scam? If so, I'm in......


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Uber Anonymous!
> 
> "Hi. My name is Suze and I'm an Uber Driver in recovery. It's been 4 months since my last door slam..."


Hi Suze, 
I'm also in recovery but feel off the wagon when I had a double door slam Monday night.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Kitten said:


> Let us partake in deceased animal flesh thst has has been placed within the realms of a heating element, together in the spirit of revelery merriment and commaraderey


This is a dude, hes trying to get a train on him at a bbq lol.

And location? Go to any airport in a major city and pull out a grill. The uber drivers that need the most help are already there, no????


----------

